# Pigeon Simulator



## Smelge (Nov 24, 2010)

Fly like a bird around a city. Shit on people.

This is what the internet was made for.

http://flylikeabird.bbgames.com/


----------



## Xenke (Nov 25, 2010)

I love this game.

When you lose, everything crashes.

Yaaaaay.


----------



## LLiz (Nov 25, 2010)

AWESOME! 
I love how its head bobs when it walks!

Also, I found the chips... yum


----------



## Takun (Nov 25, 2010)

Woah shockwave.  That was a blast from the past.


----------

